# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Tattersall Perú S.A. - ¡Auspiciador 2015 - 2016 en AgroFórum!

## Bruno Cillóniz

Logo Tattersall peru.jpg 
Desde su puesta en marcha en el año 2009,  Tattersall Perú S.A. se ha dedicado a la importación y distribución de líneas exclusivas, tanto de nutrición vegetal como de maquinaria agrícola, con venta directa a todo tipo de clientes (con especial enfoque en las grandes empresas agroindustriales). 
El plan de crecimiento definido para este año, contempla aumentar las líneas de especialidades con nuevas representaciones de líneas nutricionales, y también nuevas líneas de maquinaria e implementos agrícolas; además de incorporar a la línea de negocios, la venta y distribución de agroquímicos convencionales para uso en diferentes cultivos, y la venta y distribución de repuestos para maquinaria agrícola (tanto de nuestras marcas representadas como de terceros), para aumentar así presencia y participación a nivel nacional. Considera también la ampliación del equipo comercial para aumentar presencia en diferentes zonas del país, la creación de la gerencia técnica para el desarrollo de líneas nutricionales representadas en forma exclusiva, la definición de cultivos foco en los cuales se centrará el desarrollo estratégico técnico-comercial para el presente año. 
Además se aperturarán tiendas para atención y venta directa a clientes,  inaugurando la primera tienda en Ica (Panamericana Sur Km. 300 - Subtanjalla) a fines de julio. También está considerado abrir tiendas en Chiclayo y Piura durante el último trimestre de este año. 
Para mayores informes sobre los productos y servicios de Tattersall Perú, por favor contactarse con: 
- *Jorge Asenjo Márquez* - Jefe proyecto Perú - 981315033  - jasenjo@tattersall.com.pe 
- *Rodrigo Lizana MacClure* - Zonal de especialidades Piura - 981176497 - rlizana@tattersall.com.pe 
- *Darwin Viera Carrasco* - Operador comercial Piura - 983475534 - dviera@tattersall.com.pe 
- *Máximo Jimenez Terrones* - Operador comercial Chiclayo - 955236962 - maxjimter@gmail.com 
- *Carlocesar Jordan Abad* - Operador comercial Lima - 9834475834 -  cjordan@tattersall.com.pe 
- *Jhonny Andrade Lengua* - Operador comercial Ica - 983475641 - jandradel@tattersall.com.pe 
- *José Barco Carbajal* - Operador comercial  - 998324391 -  chinobarco1@gmail.com 
- *Rosario Vargas Matayochi* - Jefa de tienda Ica - 955237215 - charovargasdemendoza@yahoo.com 
- *Peter Cayo Belliz* - Operador comercial tienda Ica - 970859942 - pcayo@hotmail.com 
- *Grimaneza De las casa Jauregui* - Cajera Ica - 970859937 - grimaneza.de.las.casas@gmail.comTemas similares: PAQUETES DE AUSPICIO 2015 EN AGROFÓRUM: PLATINUM, DORADO Y PREMIUM Tattersall Perú les desea a todos una feliz navidad y un próspero 2015 Bienvenido "SAVE", nuevo auspiciador de AgroFórum Bienvenido "Tattersall Perú", nuevo auspiciador de AgroFórum UPC será auspiciador de AgroFórum durante todo el 2012

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente, Tattersall cuenta con una tecnología de encapsulamiento llamada METALOSATO que hace que los micronutrientes actúen en menor tiempo dentro de la planta. Y cuando digo menor tiempo me refiero a minutos - horas. 
Que bueno que se esten expandiendo, ojala los precios sean justos para beneficio de nuestros productores. 
Cordial saludo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: Hablaremos con ellos para que hacer promociones de sus productos a través de AgroFórum. Seguro les interesa, así que espero concretar esta idea pronto para beneficio de ustedes los usuarios. 
Saludos

----------

